# HELP! Info on californiagermanshepherdpuppies.net



## NastyNigel (Dec 1, 2008)

Does any one have experience buying puppies through this site? Are they reputable breeders? My girlfriend and I live in northern california and are looking for a GS puppy and have found one we really like on this site. We would be heart broken if we got him and it turns out he's unhealthy due to sub par breeding. The little guys sire is Ammons Axel vom Ramhausen and is dam is Eriko. Any feedback would be greatly appreciated!!


----------



## nathalie1977 (Sep 4, 2006)

I would not buy a puppy through this website. Instead, I'd contact individual breeders directly... it seems this is a broker of some sort, kind of like buying from a pet store.

No good, reputable breeder sells their puppies through brokers or pet stores. Good breeders screen potential puppy buyers to know who is getting their puppies; a site like this does not allow for that.

These pups are either coming from commercial kennels where the pups are bred only as money-makers, or worse, puppy mills.

Do you know what type of lines you are looking for? American or German? What are your goals for the pup?


----------



## Riley's Mom (Jun 7, 2007)

If you're talking about having a dog shipped to you, personally I have never understood nor agreed with shipping a dog destined to be a pet. I just can't seem to wrap my head around buying a dog, site unseen. A dog is a very personal thing, I'd want to meet it, have it meet me, spend a little time with it before deciding this is the dog I want and wants me.


----------



## nathalie1977 (Sep 4, 2006)

I disagree with the above poster. If the breeder knows what they are doing and the buyer is honest in answering questions, a breeder can match the right puppy to the right family... which I personally find far more reliable than going over and 'picking the puppy.' If you can't trust the breeder to choose the right dog for your family and situation, then don't buy from that breeder.

The point here though is that this website looks like a broker and that's not a good way to buy a pup.


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

Agreed that this is not a reputable breeder. Read the "lifetime" warranty VERY carefully, lots to read between the lines there.
Looks like the breeders are in California, but the sellers are in 
Florida. That tells me they are large quatity commercial sellers, in it for the purpose of making money, not for the purpose of contributing to the improvement of pure breed dogs.

The warranty is only valid if you feed a certain food and give a certain vitamin supplement, and follow a certain innoculation scedule. You have to keep all your receipts or the warrenty is null, and breeds prone to hip dysplasia are not covered if the dog is run or if the dog jumps during before 1 year of age. THIS IS BULL!!! 

These are ways to make sure that the warrenty can never be honored, because of the burden on the buyer to prove that they are following the sellers requirements, and because puppies will run and jump, and they should!!!! What you have to watch for is forced running and constant jumping on pavement - but the warrenty is so vague in the running and jumping wording, that the sellers/breeders can too easily back out of the contract by saying that YOU broke the terms.

Oh, and did you read about the 495$ non-refundable deposit? Way too high.

Price of the puppies is too high for pet quality only. Good breeders have a breeding program to breed dogs for specific goals, like sport, confirmation, police/protection work, etc, otherwise you are only dilluting a dog's potential and abilities. Even if you are only looking for a pet, there is no reason to use your money to support puppy producers that volume breed for money. 

Good for you for doing your resarch and asking for input! You will be able to avoid a lot of mistakes that are commonly made - there is a lot to consider when choosing a breeder. You can post and ask for reccomendations in the breeder section. Let people know where you live, if you are willing to have a puppy shipped, and what lines you are interested in (show, working, American, German, etc . . . ) and what kind of activity level you are looking for in a dog.


----------



## BlackGSD (Jan 4, 2005)

I agree with the others. "Regular" breeder also generally do NOT price their puppies like they are cars. What is up with the $1495?









I would run screaming from this seller.


----------



## BlackGSD (Jan 4, 2005)

> Originally Posted By: Nat
> 
> The point here though is that this website looks like a broker and that's not a good way to buy a pup.


As evidenced by the fact that in the contract it says the "contract" is between the buyer and BREEDER for the first year. After the first year it is between the buyer and the SELLER.









Normally the breeder and seller are the SAME PERSON.


----------



## Barb E (Jun 6, 2004)

In my mind it's "Scamps" or "Petland" online


----------



## shepherdbydesign (Mar 7, 2007)

Ramhausen kennels were located in South Carolina and are now out of business but they put out some awesome dogs while they were in business. I would be interested in finding out the males sire and dam. But as fore the kennel you are asking about I haven't heard of them. If you would like you can PM me and I'd be happy to put you in contact with the people from Ramhausen kennel and they would be able to tell you a little more about the people in question as they still keep in contact with the owners of their pups. Our Narys was imported by the Ramhausen kennel and then sold just before they closed up shop, which also is where our Ghost originally came from before his kennel name was changed by the owner that purchased him as a pup.


----------



## GranvilleGSD (Mar 28, 2007)

It can take up to six months to recieve your puppy's papers? I picked up my new puppy on Saturday, he's 8 weeks old and I have his papers in my hands. All the puppies listed are being sold with AKC limited registration, which is a good thing for pet quality pups. Definately seems like a puppy dealer with BYB/puppy mill pups.


----------



## shepherdbydesign (Mar 7, 2007)

Yes it has broker writen all over the site for what I can see. They don't even have the adults up on the site for all thoughs pups except for their names or at least I couldn't find them. It would make me very nervous buying a pup from them by looking at their site.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

I thought a couple of them looked like mixes rather than purebreds.


----------



## BlackGSD (Jan 4, 2005)

Anyone else read the "About Us" page.









On the "Links" page they list several "sister sites". All breeds that are generally found in pet stores via puppy mill. And some are APR "registered".


----------



## Jacqui (Feb 5, 2001)

> Originally Posted By: Cassidys MomI thought a couple of them looked like mixes rather than purebreds.


I had a quick peek, and I agree...I also didn't like what they said in their 'guarantee, no 10'. It's as if they're excusing themselves for just throwing out dogs, with very possible faults/problems, for the pet or any other home...big red flags for me! 

To OP...there are many better breeders of GSD's all around, please look further!  

Now do I do, or don't hit, 'send?'....oh, go on then.


----------



## NastyNigel (Dec 1, 2008)

Thanks for all the advice, you have successfully convinced me to buy else where. The 800 number is what seemed a little odd to me. We live in northern California and wanted to find a puppy we can drive to pick up somewhere on the west coast. We are very active and want a dog that can keep up with our outdoor lifestyle, be trained to be very obedient and just be an excellent companion. We would like a puppy with German working lines, can anyone recommend a breeder on the west coast?


----------



## law1558 (Feb 20, 2008)

I think Everett54 already mentioned Anne Kent, from Adlerstein, in your other thread. She's in so Cal, though.

We have a female from one of Anne's recent breedings and couldn't be more pleased. 

When we were looking for breeders in CA, Randy Tyson was another that came up often. I believe she's in Menlo Park near SF


----------



## GranvilleGSD (Mar 28, 2007)

> Originally Posted By: NastyNigelThe 800 number is what seemed a little odd to me.


An 800 number wouldn't always be a bad thing. I know a small hobby breeder with only 3-4 dogs who breeds champion Rhodesian Ridgebacks, showing at Westminster and all over the US and Canada. She has an 800 number so puppy buyers/owners can call her to talk at no charge and so when she is at shows staying at hotels or out of the country, she can call home without paying the long distance fees.

But the other things on the site are definately turn-offs.


----------

